# Bob Dylan did it - when will you?



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

In 1965 at Newport folk festival there was a controversy over pulling in a guitar. some people cheered and some booed






today, I think is safe to say most serious guitar players own acoustic and electric guitars

its also safe to say that most cyclists in the USA have only acoustic bicycles

my question is what will it take to get you to add electric to your collection of bikes, if you are all acoustic today?

and when you do go electric 
which style will be most interesting to you to start?

also, have you thought about class 1 vs class 2 vs class 3?


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

I was saying, "BOO-urns"


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Comparing my accoustic riding to 1965 Dylan is a bit out there.....
no electric for me in the forseeable future (l am 50)


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Ohhh, so click baity! I'll bite!



bikesdirect said:


> today, I think is safe to say most serious guitar players own acoustic and electric guitars
> 
> its also safe to say that most cyclists in the USA have only acoustic bicycles


^Are you predicting that most serious cyclists will eventually own ebikes? or that only rank amateurs will just ride "acoustic"? I have a few friends who consider themselves fairly serious guitarists who only own acoustic guitars. Maybe "serious" is the wrong word though.

The electric guitar was popular and accepted long before Dylan, I think the controversy there was just in his (perceived) style of music.

Marshall stack = class 3 for sure.

I really dislike the acoustic/analog_ bike/ebike analogy thing. Not sure why it bugs me but it does.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

this is a dumb comparison. let it die.


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

cmg said:


> .
> no electric for me in the forseeable future (l am 50)


I am 70 and admit I did not add eBikes to my routine until I was 68
however, we are seeing lots of riders of all ages and types adding eBikes now

of course, Europe is way ahead of USA on percent of market in eBikes


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

This is a discussion forum, not a place for you to sell bikes. Can this be taken down please?


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

I am here for discussion 
not to sell bikes
Everyone’s bikes are selling out anyway

i just like to talk about bikes and learn attitudes and tastes of other cyclists 

sorry if you misunderstood the post


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

Seems like a good discussion to me. I don't think it's a good comparison though.

I'll get an e-bike when my physical condition or riding conditions reach a point where an ebike is the better option. I ride with an ebiker and it's been great for him.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

GKelley said:


> This is a discussion forum, not a place for you to sell bikes. Can this be taken down please?


What a newb.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

GoGoGordo said:


> What a newb.


What a sucker.


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

"Because the times they are a changing!"

Not the least bit interested in one for myself but don't have a problem with others riding E-bikes.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Done. 

My quiver includes an almost five year old SC Hightower (my everyday bike), a 2018 Pivot Shuttle eMTB (some of the most fun you can have on two wheels), a Borealis fatbike (winter is here), a Pivot gravel bike, and a KTM 350. They're all different weapons for different kinds of fun. 

The "eMTBs are only for old people or lazy people" BS is so boring and wrong, and generally a statement by those who have never actually ridden an eMTB on real trails for any length of time. They're both different and familiar at the same time.

Also, I've sold the Pivot Shuttle and am waiting for an Orbea Rise, which further closes the gap between the best of both an acoustic bike and an eBike, and may make having an eMTB a viable option if you only want one bike but want the fun factor of both.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Lets not forget that EMTBs are more fun with less suffering - for those who want to have more fun with less suffering!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

GKelley said:


> This is a discussion forum, not a place for you to sell bikes. Can this be taken down please?


if this account is associated with the BD site, they contribute monetarily to this forum.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Jack7782 said:


> Lets not forget that EMTBs are more fun with less suffering - for those who want to have more fun with less suffering!


Stated slightly differently, configurable levels of suffering! I've done eMTB rides where my HR and pain level is every bit as high as a regular MTB ride - but I just cover more ground and have more smiles!


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

mack_turtle said:


> if this account is associated with the BD site, they contribute monetarily to this forum.


Oh wow, good to know.


----------



## brex17 (Jan 31, 2019)

Bob dylan sucks.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Jack7782 said:


> Lets not forget that EMTBs are more fun with less suffering - for those who want to have more fun with less suffering!





RickBullottaPA said:


> Stated slightly differently, configurable levels of suffering! I've done eMTB rides where my HR and pain level is every bit as high as a regular MTB ride - but I just cover more ground and have more smiles!


I would agree completely with the configurable levels of suffering. I can always get a perfect workout that doesn't make me wanting* or leave me destroyed for the next couple of days, regardless of trail/approach choice... which always leaves me ready to hit the trails next time on-schedule. I think this is the true magic of eMTBs for those of us who can still ride a manual bike, but isn't dogmatic/insecure to the point of eschewing the option outright, or worse, becoming a hater to shrill cries of "cheating!!!" (um, who's competing?), "moto trail destruction!!!" (ignorant; go try one in-earnest to understand what it is and isn't), and/or "trail danger!!!" (are you seriously re-appropriating the same lies that anti-MTB forces have been using against YOU?)

* not that this happens very often; you no longer have to be as-conservative with managing your meat energy because there is always an option to bail yourself out of energy over-expenditure.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

One bike - Orbea Rise.


----------

